# White Point 12 June 2011



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

Fished from @ 5:00 AM - 9:30 AM. Total of about 35 specks caught and released, a few keepers mixed in wirh a lot of "just a little short". Fish were concentrated on one section of the grass about 20 x 20 yards, and another spot out a little deeper
,
Wife caught the majority on bright green DOA under a popping cork and small mullet mirrodine, mine were on same DOA rig, green twitchin rap and glow swim bait with orange tail on a white jig head. 

Beautiful calm morning, we always catch fish at White Point, just wish we could find the big ones...


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Well done! Let's see some fish pics please!

Alex


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

I have a great time with all the little trout, but honestly I never even think of taking a picture, even of the purported "keepers" (we don't keep any)..Next time I'll have the camera ready, which of course means i'll never catch another fish....


----------



## Blue Waters (Feb 19, 2010)

Don't mind me asking but where is white point at, I have fish lots of area in Pensacola but I just can't pin point white point.


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

is that the north side of Destin Bridge?? ( Niceville? )


----------



## angelschauer (Jun 16, 2011)

*Saturday 6/18/2011*

We're new to Kayak Fishing and would like to fish the White Point area. Are you planning on going out this Saturday 6/18/11? Where is a good place to launch at White Point? Happy Fishing


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

White Point is on the north (Niceville) side of the bay adjacent (west of) to the mid bay bridge. If you look west in that area on th bridge you can see it. Access is by White Point road off of Hwy 20. It is Eglin AFB property and you will need a (cheap) permit from Jackson Guard in Niceville. 

P_


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

I was out there Sat with a Buddy. We waded out and were throwing some Gulps and only thing that was happenending was the damn tails getting bitten off. Every cast. never a Good hit....


IDK what the prob is


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

There were times a few years back when all we got were ladyfish, lizardfish and catfish. When I use a gulp on a jig head, I usually get a hit nearly every cast and if I land it it is a very small trout or a catfish, may be what was happening w/you. FWIW I do best wading by moving just west of the point and then even further west past the osprey nest... Have caught 2 smallish redfish.

P_


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

prgault said:


> There were times a few years back when all we got were ladyfish, lizardfish and catfish. When I use a gulp on a jig head, I usually get a hit nearly every cast and if I land it it is a very small trout or a catfish, may be what was happening w/you. FWIW I do best wading by moving just west of the point and then even further west past the osprey nest... Have caught 2 smallish redfish.
> 
> P_


 
okay yea we were east...


----------

